# Nature's Way Mood Aid! Natural and OTC



## drarum (Aug 7, 2008)

One "medication" I like actually seems to work pretty well, and is sold in most small vitamin stores. I guess the main active ingredients are 5-HTP and St John's Wart. It has some other interesting ingredients too like Korean Ginseng -- My wife is Korean and said Korean Ginseng is well sought after.

Mood Aid seems cheap, and good, but I am not sure if I am under a placebo effect or what. Anyone else try this stuff? What did you think?

The website for Nature's Way Mood Aid is here: http://www.naturesway.com/?pid=79280


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

placebo most likely


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey drarum, is this product still helping you? I might give it a try. :0)


----------



## raymac_6262 (Dec 31, 2007)

Anxiety symptoms are often related to serotonin deficiency. St. John's Wort works similar to SSRIs by blocking the re-uptake of serotonin. H-htp is the pre-cursor to serotonin and by supplementing this you will be increasing the levels of serotonin in your brain. Avoid taking 5-HTP with high-protein foods, because it competes with other amino acids. Its good to consume simple carbs because this causes a spike in insulin and helps the body convert 5-HTP into serotonin.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

That's great info raymac_6262! Do you know anything about sam-e? I have just started trying it but so far I haven't seen any results, I am wondering if I would be better off trying 5HTP.


----------

